# Spinning to conventional.......



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a St. Croix Premeire spinning 8'6" and a Lamiglass Ron Arra 9' spinning that I would like to have redone/rewrapped to conventional. What guides would you use? How much would something like this cost? Does anybody ever do this sort of thing? I just really like conventional reels a whole lot better and would use these lighter rods more if they were conventional. If anyone has a builder in mind that is close to North Carolina that could do this, please PM me with info........Thanks!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

If you are looking for quality, get Clyde.


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks! Any ideal how to reach him? I bought an Avet from him off the board, I beleive!


----------

